# realtek detecting headphones as speakers



## 4ektonik (Jan 8, 2019)

I have a problem with detecting headphones.When i connect headphones it detected as speakers (rear panel)
I tryed many times but i can't change this detection as headphones.I dowloaded last version of drivers from offical site my motherboard(by the way Z170pro).
But on the rear panel i did detection for hdaudio 2ndoutput(headphones) when i choose playback devices two different audio streams(from setting of program realltek)
So many times i tryed to adjust in setting in otherways but it didn't helps me.So i have detecting my headphones as speakers.Any suggest pls.


----------



## droopyRO (Jan 8, 2019)

Why don't you use your front panel headphone jack ?


----------



## 4ektonik (Jan 8, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> Why don't you use your front panel headphone jack ?


because i have the long cable in my headphones.And  also i wan't to find out with what's problem


----------



## Bones (Jan 8, 2019)

Almost the same thing here, it detects the phones as speakers more or less because it's in the rear speaker port. I don't have any problems because of it, everything works fine and even have a long (12ft) cord I use for it that way with my phones. 
Biggest thing I can think of would be the ohms involved vs a set of speakers probrably causing a problem but hasn't been that way for me. 

I've never worried about it, as long as it works I'm OK with it.


----------



## 4ektonik (Jan 8, 2019)

just checked differents beetween headphone and front speaker out in rear panel.Yes it's different beetween them with volume.Option the headphone is more high sound.And anyway it's detected in panel as  speakers,but it  doing difference.
But is it some difference beetween conecting headphones in rear or front panel?low/high sound or quality of?Or it's the same.


----------



## Bones (Jan 8, 2019)

The difference I can think of would be the difference in ohms between speakers and headphones. 
I could be wrong about that but I do agree the system treats them differently. 

Do know some soundcards have a headphone amp made into them for making the phone's audio level more like what someone would want anyway.

I'm about to switch things out for a soundcard anyway and ditch the onboard audio - Unless there is something special about an onboard audio setup an add-on card always does better and that's the route I'm taking. Actually bought two cards for this and it wasn't as expensive as I thought it would be, esp the Asus Supreme FX card I grabbed for $15 shipped. Also grabbed a Creative Sound Blaster Z for just under $60 and should work well with my headphones - At least I hope it does. 

If you can't get it working like you'd want then a soundcard could be the fix you're looking for BUT I"d try everything before doing that. If you can make the onboard work a little better at least then that's great and of zero additional cost to you. 
Try any and everything first and go from there.


----------



## 4ektonik (Jan 8, 2019)

Bones said:


> The difference I can think of would be the difference in ohms between speakers and headphones.
> I could be wrong about that but I do agree the system treats them differently.
> 
> Do know some soundcards have a headphone amp made into them for making the phone's audio level more like what someone would want anyway.
> ...


I belive that my z170 pro have nice audio board.at least for headphones.I'm just wanted to ask  if it's really problem what my system determined my headphones in rarer panel as  speakers.If it do difference or not beetween them.Now i guess rare panel detected as well as should.Because i tryed to change my choice from realtek panel headphones -> to panel front speaker out and i noticed that do difference in soundlow/high levels.So i guess maybe  in reall i have headphones(and the same setting for this),but it just detected as speakers.however i just wanted to ask if this have difference,if i have in rarer  panel headphones detecting as speakers


----------



## Bones (Jan 8, 2019)

It's not a problem as much as it's a difference in configuration between the rear vs front jacks. You can use speakers or phones with either jack and it will work but the config is setup for phones to the front, speakers to the rear.
You probrably do have good audio, I know this one does (Z270 Hero) and my Z170 Maximus VIII Impact has better than average audio but the Impact has a little sound module plugged into the board from the factory vs what would be normal onboard audio.
The difference is easily heard between the two and that's why in the end I decided to grab a card for this board/setup.

I'd plug the phones into the front jack and go with it that way, should be fine.

As said before though if you're still not happy with it then perhaps an audio card is the solution but as for what you're currently seeing being a problem to worry about, it's not going to mess up anything - It just won't sound as good with the phones plugged into the rear jack.
Good luck!


----------



## 4ektonik (Jan 8, 2019)

Bones said:


> It's not a problem as much as it's a difference in configuration between the rear vs front jacks. You can use speakers or phones with either jack and it will work but the config is setup for phones to the front, speakers to the rear.
> You probrably do have good audio, I know this one does (Z270 Hero) and my Z170 Maximus VIII Impact has better than average audio but the Impact has a little sound module plugged into the board from the factory vs what would be normal onboard audio.
> The difference is easily heard between the two and that's why in the end I decided to grab a card for this board/setup.
> 
> ...


Many thanks good luck!


----------

